# money..



## Welshladlad (Aug 19, 2010)

how much money to travel east coast for a month?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Going to depend on how you decide to do it, ie., two people/vehicle or four and then if you're looking to keep accommodation costs down, a cheap tent, sleeping may and bag will do the trick and then of course how many touristy type trips you might want to do and of course how much are you going to drink could come into it too.
So you could say somewhere from about $3000 up to $5000 ought to give you a reasonable trip.


----------



## rpcarnell (Jul 3, 2011)

I have $500 to spare right now. That's a bad trip right there.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Totally depends on what you want to do - scuba diving, sky diving, tours etc and where your gonna be staying - hostels/hotels/campervan. Also if your going to be socialising every night you need to factor in those costs too - so much to think about! Always better to budget ahead however as you'll regret it in the long run when you have to find work ASAP to pay for your bed the next night!!


----------

